# no bucks fans



## chrisbosh (May 23, 2003)

how come there are no buck fans?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

You found one


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Come on, quit lurking


----------



## JackTheWrapper (Jul 4, 2003)

Why is it so Quite?
This a deserted Forum.
Go to Realgm and recruit some people.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i am a bucks fan. there are buck fans, there just arent very many. :sigh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Come on, there are more posts at Charlotte's forum than this one -- come out Bucks fans!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL
Yeah there are alot of people Milwaukee fan in Realgm.com...
Bu the word basketballboards and bbb.net has been banned..LOL..
Plus u cant PM anyone........

Anyways what i suggest is try to go to Chats room and recruit Bucks fan....


TJFord and D-mase..........is going to be awesome watching.......


----------

